# Old Fairbanks-Morse diesel pics.



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 24, 2011)

Heres some pictures I shot on a road trip last weekend. Its a Fairbanks-Morse Model Y that sits by the side of the highway just outside of Gillett, AR. What tales this ol feller could tell if he could talk!

Its in amazingly good condition and would make a great modeling subject if I could ever get out of the tool-making mode. Its a 2-stroke diesel and as such would be perfect for a glow plug/methanol semi-scale model project. Dunno if I could replicate that handwheel actuated clutch though!

Heres a website I found about it that tells its history. I was thinking it was a 20s or 30s era engine but it was the last one installed on the rice plantation and was put into service early in 1946; one year before I was born. http://www.arkansaspreservation.com/historic-properties/_search_nomination_popup.asp?id=978

Heres a YouTube video of one just like it being fired up & run. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MIfa6n-4-I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a short video i posted last October on starting up the 37 1/2 HP Fairbanks we use at our show to run the cotton gin and bale press. Its a 1920 model and still ticks along all weekend during the show. It would be challenging to model I think mainly due to the injector system, but I too have thought about it at times. Thanks for sharing the pics of the one you saw.

Bill

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10961.msg119909#msg119909


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Bill, that video is GREAT! You can hear the start up and running process much better than the other video on YouTube. Looks like F-M made their multi-cyl engines just like that one and "just" stacked 'em together.

My idea of a model of it was simply a look-a-like that ran on standard model aircraft fuel with glo-plug ignition rather than trying to make it a true direct injection diesel.

By the way, what type of cooling system did they have?


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 24, 2011)

Ours has a rather straightforward water jacket around the cylinder. Since it is located in a county park, we simply pipe water to it and don't recirculate it. It basically idles most of the time so overheating isn't a problem.

Bill


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not think it is a direct injection diesel,but rather a hot bulb engine and they are fundamental different.
A diesel compresses pure air so that it is hot enough to ignite the fuel that is injected 20 10 degree before top.
fuel injection pressure is 200 to 2000 bars.
Hot bulb engines pour in fuel in after bottom dead point and it evaporates and mixes more or less homogeneous with the air and explode around top dead centre due mostly to close contact with the very hot hot bulb surface.
Process and engine development is explained in a SAE paper 2002-01-0115.I have a copy but copyright etc.
I worked at the last factory worldwide making these creatures as my first job and asked what injection time and how much pressure.Nobody knew or cared.
Next time You are close to such beast alive try to smell the exhaust and confirm my observation that it smells VERY different from diesel exhaust even when fuel is the same.
Chuck is making an engine as model.


----------



## BillC (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always enjoyed engines since a kid and diesels seemed to have more heart and soul about them. I reconditioned a Volvo two cylinder diesel engine - basically freshened it up after sitting for a number of years with rings and also ground the valves and seats. Anyhow, the Volvo MD series is not too big like these monsters that you guys are running but this little auxiliary marine engine gave me much love of life! The throttling system (governor) was actuated by a rack which was controlled by flyweights at the end of the camshaft. The rack had not moved for a while so was stuck and I forgot to check it before starting the engine after the work. Luckily I had bolted the engine to a four legged stand made for the it because the engine started and revved to the highest throttle setting. It seemed to never stop increasing in speed and I had a hell of a time getting a wrench on the high pressure injector line fittings with the engine dancing around speeding up all the while. My helpers had already backed away a safe distance which left me holding the revving engine while trying to get it stopped. Loosening the line fitting on one injector didn't do it, it took loosening both high pressure injector lines to finally get the engine to begin to slow to a stop. There just isn't an ignition system to disable on a diesel!

I remember giving many thanks to the good Lord for helping me get out of that mess! Scared me more than I realized during that (could have been) calamity. I was most concerned about the bulky little spoked flywheel coming apart at high speed....

Memories of gaining more respect for the workings of a (small) four cycle diesel....

Thanks, 

BillC


----------



## metalmad (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi guys
That clutch is amazing and was sure built to last !!
Pete


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 24, 2011)

Niels Abildgaard  said:
			
		

> I do not think it is a direct injection diesel,but rather a hot bulb engine and they are fundamental different.
> A diesel compresses pure air so that it is hot enough to ignite the fuel that is injected 20 10 degree before top.
> fuel injection pressure is 200 to 2000 bars.
> Hot bulb engines pour in fuel in after bottom dead point and it evaporates and mixes more or less homogeneous with the air and explode around top dead centre due mostly to close contact with the very hot hot bulb surface.
> ...


Thanks for the correction Niels; my knowledge of these engines is obviously far exceeded by my mouth! :-[

I wonder if a model that was constructed using typical diesel model airplane design(ether, kerosene & castor oil fuel & and adjustable contra-pistons) would work? They certainly swing large props at slow speeds for their displacement. Who knows, maybe one could be tuned to run at slow enough speeds to sound a bit like their big brothers and their smell is certainly (shall we say) unique! ;D


----------



## rudydubya (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I love to look at that old iron.

Rudy


----------

